# A3 Sedan Order Guide (UK)



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Updated Audi UK Order Guide, effective August. Dealerships are just now starting to receive their launch cars, the majority of which are the 1.4TFSI and the 2.0TDI. The 1.8TFSI is only slated to make up about 5% of UK sales, and like the US market are currently s-tronic only.


http://www.m25audi.co.uk/pdfs/A3-Saloon-Brochure.pdf


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

Great find Travis- thank you for posting

Interesting, This is much more targeted as a "sport" sedan out of the gate. The Swiss guide I got earlier this week starts with a "base" package, including basic seat option and 16 inch wheels ( I think they are steel rims with hubcaps) and a base radio replacing the pop up MMI screen ( yes it looks as wierd as it sounds) My guess is that the eventual US version will be more like the UK builds. I wonder if the US will get a cloth option on the 1.8t? At this point, will the US still get a1.8t or will they all be 2.0t... 

Ill do a bit more comparison between the 2 documents after work. But most of the first section is the same.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The current AoA announced lineup is A3 sedan: 1.8T FWD, 2.0T TDI FWD, 2.0T quattro; S3 sedan: 2.0T quattro; A3 SportBack: e-tron PHEV.

As an added note: going to audiusa.com you can get to the A3 page via "Search" which now has a "Build" button which points at a currently non-existent page.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Packaging all depends on the local market and what that market is willing to pay for. In the case of the US, I think you're right: we're going to see packaging more similar to what the UK gets versus the German and/or Swiss options catalogues, which are far more extensive.

Audi is going to position the A3 sedan as a sports-oriented, youth-targeted product, so I wouldn't be surprised at all to see the sport suspension come standard.

For the US market we're going to get a lot of things standard which are options across Europe:
Leather, cruise control, pre-sense basic, MMI control, color DIS, dual-zone climate control, power seats, larger wheels (don't recall if we're getting 17"s or 18"s standard), etc.

As for engines - officially it's 1.8, 2.0Q and 2.0TDI, but based on recent comments out of Audi of America some of us wonder if that is in flux and whether we may just get a 2.0T FWD and 2.0T Quattro.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

mike3141 said:


> The current AoA announced lineup is A3 sedan: 1.8T FWD, 2.0T TDI FWD, 2.0T quattro; S3 sedan: 2.0T quattro; A3 SportBack: e-tron PHEV.
> 
> As an added note: going to audiusa.com you can get to the A3 page via "Search" which now has a "Build" button which points at a currently non-existent page.


Yep, that build button to nowhere has been there for a bit. I keep hoping someone accidentally uploads a test script and forgets about it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Travis Grundke said:


> For the US market we're going to get a lot of things standard which are options across Europe:
> Leather, cruise control, pre-sense basic, MMI control, color DIS, dual-zone climate control, power seats, larger wheels (don't recall if we're getting 17"s or 18"s standard), etc.


I saw the color DIS a bit more in a video I found yesterday. Man is that thing sharp. I'm used to my world behind the wheel being entirely red.


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

I'm surprised we're getting the color DIS as standard. When we bought our Q5 in 2010, color DIS came with the tech/navigation package only.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, that's actually the first I've heard of the color DIS being standard. We knew about leather, pre-sense basic, pano roof, and S-tronic.

... but I put a lot of stock in what Travis has to say, so I don't really doubt the list he's provided.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah, that's actually the first I've heard of the color DIS being standard. We knew about leather, pre-sense basic, pano roof, and S-tronic.
> 
> ... but I put a lot of stock in what Travis has to say, so I don't really doubt the list he's provided.


Well, I'm making a guesstimate based upon the UK configurations, which I expect the US to mirror moreso than the continental EU configs. The rest of the standard list was already posted by Audi - it's a pretty substantial list of standard equipment.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm not getting my hopes up, but UK buyers *do* get the Exclusive program for, at the very least, paint colors.

When I close my eyes and see my S3 in my garage, I see Samoa Orange. Here's hoping Audi doesn't prove me to be a mental case.


----------



## hashmaster3k (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the share! I really like the 18x8 wheels labeled "multi-spoke star" design C1J on page 46. Is there a picture of the A3 with those mounted?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up, but UK buyers *do* get the Exclusive program for, at the very least, paint colors.
> 
> When I close my eyes and see my S3 in my garage, I see Samoa Orange. Here's hoping Audi doesn't prove me to be a mental case.


I don't really see any reason why we wouldn't be able to special order colors. There was a temporary halt on exclusive colors a few months back, but that was lifted. Audi did, however, raise the program fee rather substantially. I know that earlier in the year it was something like $2,500 for non-standard colors, $4,500 for Audi Exclusive colors and around $6,000 for complete custom colors. I don't recall what the fee is now, but it is higher than that.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I just spent about 15 minutes trying to find the Exclusive details again on audiusa.com after I found it by accident just a few days ago but came away unsuccessful. If it's available on the full model range, they don't advertise it as what I found on the website excluded anything below an A6 by omission, really.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

It's pretty cryptic. I'll see if I can dig up the thread from over at Audizine where a few guys had some good detail on the program.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

In the brochure, they list: Remote central locking with two fold-away keys
WTF? We have the outdated switchblade keys instead of the newer fobs?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I believe those switchblades are still standard on cars without smart key. I also believe we're supposed to get smart key. 

Whether or not the above is true, the statement in the literature has a 50% chance of being recycled from some other document with subsequent review being thrown to the wind. :laugh:

... and then there's also the fact that the Golf R has a switchblade key with no ignition in which to place it. 

There's still got to be some kind of provision for glove box and trunk lockouts (and in a sedan, rear seat lockouts); I just don't see why it needs to be a full switchblade key.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

I also noticed that the warranty is different than I would have expected.
Maybe it is normal for UK warranty but it lists:
2 year or 60,000 miles as n/c
4 years/ 75k or
5years/ 90k as upcharge warranty


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Cyncris said:


> In the brochure, they list: Remote central locking with two fold-away keys
> WTF? We have the outdated switchblade keys instead of the newer fobs?


Fold away keys with push to start button?


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> I saw the color DIS a bit more in a video I found yesterday. Man is that thing sharp. I'm used to my world behind the wheel being entirely red.


which video was that? . Man with the CLA being out, i am getting antsy for Audi to release the A3...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> which video was that? . Man with the CLA being out, i am getting antsy for Audi to release the A3...


I'll try to go back and find it. I believe it was in a white sportback.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Focus around the 2:30 and 4:15 marks for color DIS footage.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

So about this whole key thing, watched a few reviews on the sedan but couldn't find where they insert a key or fob, anywhere!

Took a few screen shot...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I see what you did there.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

From the U.K. A3 Cabrio site:

A key choice

The Audi A3 Cabriolet comes with a choice of two keys: the remote control key (standard) or the advanced key (optional).

The remote control key – convenient and practical

Locks and unlocks the doors, windows, luggage compartment and tank filler flap at the press of a button
Locks and unlocks the boot separately


The advanced key – the key you can keep in your pocket

The optional Audi A3 Cabriolet advanced key allows you to keep the key in your pocket all the time. The doors unlock automatically when you approach the car and you can start the engine simply by pressing the start/stop button in the centre console.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

I completely understand the two options, the current gen. Advance key option still has a port for the fob though, I wonder if Audi has completely eliminated this port for Advance Key equipped cars in the MY14.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

"keep....in your pocket *all the time*"


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Advance Key with hide away? 

http://youtu.be/q4Dk9iMG5Co

And this is what I mean by still having a fob port while equipped with advance key. A fob port I can't seem to find on the 8V.

http://youtu.be/5sNw-AwhVJk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I assumed Audi would use the same no-blade remote, as shown in the second link, on the A3. That guy in the first video clearly has an 8V, though, so maybe they're sticking with the archaic switchblade for the A3. :facepalm:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You need a key with the fob in case of battery failure so you can gain entry by using the key in the door lock. The 8V A3 uses the switchblade while the models with fob ports has the key on the end of the fob "ring" section that's inserted into the fob.


----------

